# Gangster Rap Thread



## Kartel Kriminal (Feb 9, 2012)

Lets try this again...Minus all the pussy ass bitch niggaz who wanna post gay ass educational/"lyrical" rap...lmfao..i dont fuck with dat soft shit.

[video=youtube;ZwWbOqF49MA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwWbOqF49MA[/video]
[video=youtube;Nr6iZ2KANWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nr6iZ2KANWg[/video]
[video=youtube;sE_dA6WHmKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sE_dA6WHmKo[/video]
[video=youtube;rFuZq7ofs6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFuZq7ofs6A[/video]
[video=youtube;vdo7Z6iYSVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdo7Z6iYSVs[/video]


----------



## Kartel Kriminal (Feb 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;7YgyYE1f3Lo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YgyYE1f3Lo[/video]
[video=youtube;TaSeQzVQRDQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaSeQzVQRDQ[/video]
[video=youtube;giKE2X2_1G8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giKE2X2_1G8[/video]
[video=youtube;BuN0vdTrqBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuN0vdTrqBE[/video]


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 9, 2012)

Whatup KartelK


----------



## Kartel Kriminal (Feb 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;xtcqbM4flIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtcqbM4flIs[/video]
[video=youtube;FBW_Ga53GXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBW_Ga53GXo[/video]
[video=youtube;VNHyGKi28ko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNHyGKi28ko[/video]


----------



## THE PUMPKINHEAD (Feb 9, 2012)

Not a big Berner fan,except his fire ass strains. But Livewire is the shit! Philthy in particular.


----------



## Kartel Kriminal (Feb 9, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> Whatup KartelK


smokin and writin sum lyrics...whats crackalackin my nig??!!


----------



## Kartel Kriminal (Feb 9, 2012)

THE PUMPKINHEAD said:


> Not a big Berner fan,except his fire ass strains. But Livewire is the shit! Philthy in particular.


Just because u mentioned him...

[video=youtube;uodVHjfbrIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uodVHjfbrIk[/video]
[video=youtube;JFlXwPuCTDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFlXwPuCTDA[/video]
[video=youtube;iZ7iNQ-pwe4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZ7iNQ-pwe4[/video]


----------



## THE PUMPKINHEAD (Feb 9, 2012)

+ rep  





.....


----------



## Kartel Kriminal (Feb 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;6hGAOnHazwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hGAOnHazwo[/video]
[video=youtube;uc9MKKa2VF4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uc9MKKa2VF4[/video]
[video=youtube;deQxByx2aTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deQxByx2aTM[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Feb 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;qU0CqWmraDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qU0CqWmraDM[/video]
[video=youtube;ajDZizloRuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajDZizloRuU[/video]
[video=youtube;dX-SdQxP0zE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dX-SdQxP0zE[/video]
PHILLY>


----------



## Kartel Kriminal (Feb 9, 2012)

gud shit^ i fux wit meek


----------



## kizphilly (Feb 9, 2012)

yeah philly got the best out


----------



## Kartel Kriminal (Feb 9, 2012)

I think the bay area is ahead of everyone when it comez to makin music.


----------



## kizphilly (Feb 10, 2012)

i never heard anyody from the bay that was nice just my opionion


----------



## Kartel Kriminal (Feb 11, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> i never heard anyody from the bay that was nice just my opionion


NICEST FROM DA BAY


[video=youtube;b6cCV-GZWpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6cCV-GZWpU[/video]


----------



## Kartel Kriminal (Feb 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;jEBwm5gmSM4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEBwm5gmSM4[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Feb 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;edv08-FqOMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edv08-FqOMs&amp;feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;UYI61qCvkFA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYI61qCvkFA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## blazinkill504 (Feb 16, 2012)

FREE BOOSIE rip soulja slim rip vl mike now that thats out the way ill give yall some of my fav g rap from louisiana and a few others

[video=youtube;bGiIs9pD4fI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGiIs9pD4fI&amp;feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;dW8pcUONolc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW8pcUONolc[/video]
[video=youtube;BdFTuOnhQ1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdFTuOnhQ1w&amp;feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;L8-70_qnuZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8-70_qnuZQ[/video]
[video=youtube;LuSSgNPv6v8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuSSgNPv6v8[/video]
[video=youtube;vOJGDI8Lpf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOJGDI8Lpf4[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Feb 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;BPmagqTYhlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPmagqTYhlw[/video]
[video=youtube;qn33l6vwxKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qn33l6vwxKM[/video]
[video=youtube;ZaWIh3P6btU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaWIh3P6btU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## WIGGIM (Feb 16, 2012)

I dunno not a huge Fan of new stuff like this, I still think nothing sounds better then some of the older stuff, like ice cube, snoop, or Nate dogg has put out


----------



## BBYY (Feb 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;EjLFI69RIRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjLFI69RIRs[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Feb 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;r2GpVlbdQ14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2GpVlbdQ14[/video]

[video=youtube;9vObZAXAAnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vObZAXAAnA&amp;amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqR9NA_rfLk&feature=g-logo&context=G2fb2a50FOAAAAAAABAA

this songs pretty raw hahahaha


----------



## Sm00th0Perat0r (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;nyFqJZOirno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyFqJZOirno[/video]

This one is pretty hard especially the last verse.


----------



## beardo (Mar 17, 2012)

[youtube]Cn2HgpvrmAc[/youtube]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;7NAVdEC-dHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NAVdEC-dHI[/video]


----------



## beardo (Mar 17, 2012)

[youtube]H5-G2_1Zj6c[/youtube]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;98_xC-mrWE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98_xC-mrWE4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;hvdDZtMpRhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvdDZtMpRhI[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;lStUShIX8dE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lStUShIX8dE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;QqGXTE97Xfw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqGXTE97Xfw[/video]


----------



## dam612 (Mar 17, 2012)

although most the cd is kinda whack Ja went hard on a few new tracks 
[video=youtube;G16NFIBrMXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G16NFIBrMXo[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;gesRV6YMWlE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gesRV6YMWlE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Kartel Kriminal (Mar 17, 2012)

imma kansas city nigga but i fuck with dem baydestrians

[video=youtube;u7UhUOsmxzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7UhUOsmxzM[/video]


----------



## Kartel Kriminal (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;IVBDa-Q6kxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVBDa-Q6kxo[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;2TqBzyrpxVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TqBzyrpxVA[/video]


----------



## 2fast92 (Mar 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;MW7EW8FJKW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MW7EW8FJKW4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 22, 2012)

Kartel Kriminal said:


> imma kansas city nigga but i fuck with dem baydestrians



One of the best lyricists out there. Period. 
Smooth as butter. 

[video=youtube;_xGiGVBF04M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xGiGVBF04M[/video]


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;iU2Grs2lSW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iU2Grs2lSW8[/video]


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;Zyf0YwUJcqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zyf0YwUJcqk[/video]


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;NtILxBszyf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtILxBszyf8[/video]


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;UWRyj5cHIQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWRyj5cHIQA[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 23, 2012)

Bonkleesha said:


> [video=youtube;UWRyj5cHIQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWRyj5cHIQA[/video]




Original Gangster.


----------



## RawBudzski (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;eJp26LyWD7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJp26LyWD7E[/video]

ANYTHING ANDRE NICKATINA ! YOU AINT KNOWIN !


----------



## RawBudzski (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;STa618OeDWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STa618OeDWY[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 23, 2012)

I feel not so alone in the world now that I know others listen to Dre Dog.

[video=youtube;rJ12GyTYJks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJ12GyTYJks[/video]


----------



## splitphilly (Mar 23, 2012)

smif n wessun killing it

[video=youtube;QUZhqOPGRzc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUZhqOPGRzc[/video]

If you do dirt, you get dirt.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;oK34x9gp0eM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oK34x9gp0eM[/video]


----------



## splitphilly (Mar 23, 2012)

daiquiri's? I thought Andrea only talked about cocaine?


I think this is pretty gnarly

[video=youtube;vU_Ez9qv80M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vU_Ez9qv80M[/video]



If anyone asks, I ONLY listen to Big L.


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 25, 2012)

throwback
[video=youtube;B4trIyFzvO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4trIyFzvO8[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;674w03CbROI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=674w03CbROI[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Mar 27, 2012)

Hahaha love Nickatina!

[video=youtube_share;9ToFhp62Dfo]http://youtu.be/9ToFhp62Dfo[/video]


----------



## Kartel Kriminal (Apr 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;_Bm_yxsMCpE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Bm_yxsMCpE[/video]


----------



## Wordz (Apr 6, 2012)

&#8203;Who doesn't like selling crack to their neighbors?


----------



## Elliesdaddy (Apr 6, 2012)

I like Hip hop, but kind of prefer uk grime, BIG UP K KOKE WORKING WITH JAHLIL BEATS


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 6, 2012)

Elliesdaddy said:


> I like Hip hop, but kind of prefer uk grime, BIG UP K KOKE WORKING WITH JAHLIL BEATS


jahlil makes them bangers he came up in my hood


----------



## Kartel Kriminal (Apr 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;Jrg52l5GfuQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jrg52l5GfuQ[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 7, 2012)

my man here got 25 to life smh 
[video=youtube;83KKH9x1Rc8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83KKH9x1Rc8[/video]


----------



## Systehm (Apr 12, 2012)

GMG! 
[video=youtube;7iV-1FgKwGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iV-1FgKwGM[/video]


----------



## [420]Haze (Apr 21, 2012)

Killer.......

Weapon X and ken Hell - My Subs

Tribute to all the "lebo's" of Melbourne lol

[video=youtube;o9X7Wsuq3lk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9X7Wsuq3lk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------

